# Overwhelmed!



## ella_the_gsd (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a 6.5 month old GSD. Lately I have felt overwhelmed by the amount of time and energy she needs. Just wanted to get some feedback from others and to basically hear that it's going to get better with time! In the 4 months that I've had her, I feel like I have not been able to take my eyes of her at all. She needs constant attention and something to do...at ALL times when she's not sleeping. I am having trouble with her listening to me as well. We attended a puppy class that was somewhat beneficial and we are starting an actual obedience class hopefully next week . Because it is only me raising her I feel like my daily life revolves around her...I feel bad leaving her in the crate for more than 3 hours when I'm not working so I am constantly leaving other things to go do something with her. And when I do bring her places, she doesn't listen to me. Do you think as she gets older she will require as much supervision? To end this post...yes, she does get exercise in the form of walks and I train basic obedience with her everyday (I'll probably find out next week that I've been doing it wrong tho!)
Thanks!


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Usually pups are more energetic than dogs so she will mellow as she ages. 

You can find things like a kong stuffed with peanut butter to keep her occupied when you want to do other things.

Personally I think the she should be able to handle time outs in the crate especially since your making the effort to exercise her correctly and train her obedience. 

Games you can play in the house are hiding a toy or canister and letting the dog go to find it. You can also experiment with scent in the canister and then scent objects and see if dog gets them. I always put dog in sit stand or lie down position, hide the object and then wait and then send the dog. This is working on impulse control as well. 

If the dog knows how to sit still then you can develop up these skills with a ball initially, like hold the dogs collar, throw the ball, and say get it, let go of collar. After a while you want the dog sitting with out you holding the collar, and then send him. imo it is so beneficial to have dog wait for your release command to go get something, instead of dog thinking it can run around on it's own volition. Once the dog realizes it gets what it wants from waiting then it becomes much more controllable.

It is also regarded as good exercise(mental) for the dog to sit in a place and relax there, ie a place command.



> when I do bring her places, she doesn't listen to me.


Leash techniques can help you here. Also you if the dog is food or toy motivated you can let it know you have the item and it will want it. It looks at you , you say good girl and give a treat or hold out and try to capture the dogs attention for longer.

Loads of examples of dog trainers on youtube with video clips explaining techniques. My fav is Tyler Muto, as his energy is so calm and his instructions are well explained and easy to do. 

Heres a some clips of interest and he has loads more 

Leash work 










Place command 







How to fit prong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nibaQnS44FE


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

On leash walks are great for bonding,establishing leadership and rules etc. but not very good for draining energy in most dogs. Is there a doggy day care near you that allows GSDs? My boys always came home from there completely drained. No dog pals nearby? Dog play will trump most other energy draining exercise. How about ball drive?


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Your not alone! I know exactly how your feeling, I've felt that way to at times! Yes, gsd's are alot of work! They do take quite a bit of your time. It will get better, it just seems like forever! Here's the thing, the more training you do and working with them the better the payoff when they get into adulthood. My girl knows her commands inside, outside a different story! We are working on that! I use an easy walker harness and work with her on that, she coming along. The hardest part I have is getting her to ignore people and dogs when we are walking. I take her outside on a 30 ft lead and throw balls and play to tire her out. I also take her to an indoor dog park where there is a trainer on the floor at all times to help socialize her with other dogs and people! Alot of it I think is that they are puppies and have a short attention span. My girl just turned 16 weeks. Also, I do take her for training. Good luck, and do take a break when feeling overwhelmed, your not alone!


----------



## Factor (Oct 9, 2015)

I felt the same way when my pup was young. She is now 14 months and muuuch better, dont have to supervise her all the time, she listens and can relax. 

My advice is to learn her that she must be able to relax inside while you are working or just when it is simply not play time. A place command or a command for her to go and relax (laying down wherever she want), she is not then allowed to pace around and find stuff to do. If you catch her laying down and relaxing by herself, toss her a treat and praise calmly. You can also have her leashed and sit on the leash until she get to sleep or relax by herself, good training (dont have anything exciting around though that she can get and dont give any attention to her).

On walks I would advice you to have a clicker and click and treat every time she looks at you. This has given my dog to have more focus on me at walks and pulls much less. 

Try going to new places and only play with your dog, then she will listen and focus more on you when entering new places. 

I wish I had known this a long time a ago, but better later than never.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

My only advice would be to do exactly what you're already doing: Obedience class! Not only is it good work for the dog - mine would come home tired at that age - but you also have in-person contact with a trainer who can observe you in class and help you. A good trainer/obedience instructor is worth his or her weight in gold.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

GSDs are labor intensive. All the work you put in, pays back with dividends, though. My dog is almost 2 years old and my life revolves around him. He is still very much a puppy, but he is more reliable now. Obedience is the way to go, as others have mentioned. These guys need a job!


----------



## ashhur (Jan 19, 2016)

I know the feeling but in the end it'll be worth it


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Sometimes I look at my young dog and see a chimp in a dog suit and am just thankful she doesn't have opposable thumbs.... sigh 

Other times, I look at her and say "dang" I still can't believe you're mine - too good to be true! 

She's still stubborn as she was from day one.... but now I know that mood and the look in her eye and once again we throw the tug of war rope of wills and have at it. She has youth and unsuppressed optimism. I have sneaky tricks and tenacity - I win (most of the time).....


----------



## ella_the_gsd (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Madlab, I do all those things you mentioned. Frozen Kong with peanut butter and kibble inside...I currently play hide and seek with her....I put her in a down and go hide upstairs. I'm going to start trying the scent games. It just seems like my time is only spent findings things for her to do. Irodptl, I take her to a doggy care some days where she gets to play with 5-10 other dogs....she is VERY tired after 4 hours of that. She is also in love with my neighbours dog so she plays a lot with him as well. 

We did our first obedience class today - I am very optimistic. He was a little intense at some points but seemed very knowledgeable. First thing he did was make us take off all the 'equipment' we came in with...like head halters and harnesses. He said we have to teach them to be dogs before we use any equipment to correct behaviours with things like prong collars. He said when my dog is barking at other dogs on walks I am to grab her by the back of the neck and pull up. He did it at the beginning when she was barking a lot and by the end she barely barked. ..maybe one little one... I was a little nervous when I saw him do it but he assured me it is not hurting her? Also we need to stop constantly using their names cause it doesn't mean anything to them now. I am feeling like I am on the road to a well behaved dog!! On a plus as well..she got to see her brother and sister. ..you can tell the brother is having some 'dominant' and fearful tendencies. Thanks again everyone...glad I'm not the only one feeling overwhelmed!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ella_the_gsd said:


> He said when my dog is barking at other dogs on walks I am to grab her by the back of the neck and pull up.


 Seriously!??  

So is it just me that is uh stunned?? 

I tend to give advice like this and always advise aginst "laying hands on a dog.":

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7378442-post9.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7507754-post3.html

And the reactive on walks thing:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...611193-leash-reactive-getting-worse-time.html

But I'm not a"Pro" however the guys I reference are and I have never seen or heard them advise anyone to do anything like that! 

And that "does not do" "includes" Tylor Muto. 

And because I promised to, not go all "postal and stuff" on training classes, 
I'll just post a things to look for in a training class:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7569801-post70.html

WOW but I guess it's just me??


----------



## DobbyDad (Jan 28, 2014)

I have to agree with Chip here. Grabbing and lifting the dog with your hands while they are in an agitated state is usually a bad idea. The only reason it could be acceptable is the dogs age. With the puppy only being 6 and a half months old you have a little more leeway than you will in another year.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DobbyDad said:


> I have to agree with Chip here. Grabbing and lifting the dog with your hands while they are in an agitated state is usually a bad idea. The only reason it could be acceptable is the dogs age. With the puppy only being 6 and a half months old you have a little more leeway than you will in another year.


Well ... maybe "everyone" is stunned into speechlessness?? Not a condition I suffer from! 

To wit ... doing that is freaking insane! I guess if you have the "right" dog, you can get away with it?? At 6 months the dog may learn to accept being manhandled?? At 12 months he may start to think about being manhandled??? And at 18 months if it happens again he may think ... I don't think so and it's game on!

Doing "that" is nothing I've ever seen or heard of doing?? Much less "training" people to do that??? That "trainer" must have a 1yr disclaimer in his contract that says simply, "*I am not responsible for any injuries incurred by following my lame, insane procedures, do this at your own risk. You have been warned!"
*

I'm assuming the guy is a family "pet trainer???" I don't know what the folks that do LE, military K9's and PPD?? Maybe it's no big deal to them. And they signed on to take a bite or two with a "hard dog" anyway, they can speak to that.

But in "Pet People" world it's pretty insane?? I'd luv to no how that would work out with a "Dog Killer??" I'd bet that would be pretty interesting??


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

To Coleen, do you use a 30 foot lead because you do not have a fenced in yard? I have always had a fenced yard, but wondered how folks exercise their shepherds without one! A 30 or 50 foot lead sounds like a plan.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

I have a 20ft lead and a 15 ft lead that I put together to make 1 whole lead which gives me 45ft to give distance for running. I use the 15 ft lead by itself to work with her on her recall and other commands. Yes, my yard isn't fenced in. This summer I'm getting the electric fencing done till I can afford to fence my yard.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks, Coleen - we do not have a fenced yard currently, but I will not be getting a shepherd for a few years! We intend to rent now that we are retired, so you never know what type of set up you may end up with!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, most trainers these days would not do that. A little more than ten years ago, Babsy barked at another dog when she was 4 months old the first day of class. I gave her a leash correction and told her "No!" and she never did that again. Ever. 

I've also been in classes where they tell you to distract the dog with treats when they do that. Those dogs generally continue to bark until they are ready to stop, the threat has retreated enough, and then they scoop up the treats, totally ineffective, if not counter productive.

Sometimes, a REAL correction will be more humane because the behavior stops before it becomes entrenched and the dog is not left in that state of mis-behavior until it takes time and energy to eliminate the behavior. 

Sometimes. 

But picking the dog up by the neck, scruffing the dog for this? No, that I wouldn't do.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Oh yes. Every day. I'm so tired today, I cleared my calendar. Fortunately I can work from home and reschedule. Mine is four months old and is the lowest drive German Shepherd I've ever owned. He is still a challenge. We can't walk very far because he refuses to learn what I've taught him about loose leash walking. Eventually I'll have it under control and be happy for the time I'm investing now. It will get better. I've usually seen improvement in my dogs raised from puppies around age one and again around age three.


----------



## Malachi (Dec 4, 2015)

Boy do I know what you are feeling....I became completely overwhelmed with my GSD pup, and every day was completely revolving around her...because of a disability I was fatigued every day and was in over my head. I had to reach out to a trainer for help, and put my pup in a board and train program. It's my hope that with good training in place, on and off leash, and non-distraction training, she will be more manageable for me, but I know she'll still be a puppy and is going to require much work, much time and attention. I was so overwhelmed that naturally I'm a bit anxious about what I'll encounter when my Raven comes home, but my intention is to hang in there...I know that what I've found so challenging with her as a pup will make for a very good companion and protector later...I'm keeping this in mind. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## ella_the_gsd (Jan 13, 2016)

In my previous puppy class the training said to bring treats with me and distract her. This only worked some of the time cause she was too excited and barking. This new trainer that I went to said that is only distracting her and not fixing the problem. He also does police K9 and military dog training. For the people who commented that the scruffing is not appropriate, what do you suggest? I don't want her constantly going crazy every time a dog walks past us.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

ella_the_gsd said:


> For the people who commented that the scruffing is not appropriate, what do you suggest? I don't want her constantly going crazy every time a dog walks past us.


 There you go! That is a fair and reasonable question!

And if you "read" my links in "post 11" you'll find it's already been answered. 

Or if you looked at the info MadLab posted, you would also find "sane" advise. I liked to see that "trainer" grab "Shelly" by the "scruff of the neck??" As Jeff says to callers on occasion (Weekly Q&A) your dog is not that bad. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qT5Z03VMw

If you go here:
Solid K9 Training - Rehabilitation and Family Dog Training
Los Angeles Dog Trainer - Dog Aggression Training - Dog Behavior Modification

https://www.youtube.com/user/BuffaloDogTraining/playlists

I just break out what they train and make it easier for those who care to look, to see what works for people. 

You'll find "safe" "sound advice." And all those guys have FaceBook pages and you can ask them questions there also. I'd be curious what "any" of them would say about what your "trainer" is advising you to do???


----------

